# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CakePHP >  قرار دادن پرداخت الکترونیک در سایت

## qqq2qqq

سلام من 2 تا سوال دارم
من یه سایت با جوملا می خوام درست کنم اولا که باید یه فروشگاه آنلاین درست کنم و اون رو بذارم تو سایت؟ دوما که اگه این فروشگاه رو گذاشتم چجوری می تونم صفحه پرداخت الکترونیک رو برای کاربران بیارم که بتونن پول پرداخت کنن؟

----------


## zoghal

اینجا جای این سوالات نیست دوست عزیز. بعدش جوملا خودش فروم پشتیبانی داره

----------


## hamid_rezas

راست میگه این مطلبو چرا اینجا مطرح کردی؟ البته جوملا هم یک تالار پر از آدم های مفت کار داره. که تو کار برنامه نویسی جوملا لنگن. من هم تالار جومفا سوالی مطرح کردم که هنوز جوابی براش نگرفتم.
اصلا به نظر میاد تالارش تو حیطه برنامه نویسی جوملا نیست.
من یک پروژه جوملا انجام دادم و به این نتیجه رسیدم جوملا زیادم جالب نیست. تو یه جاهایی خوبه و تو یه جاهایی آدم رو کلافه میکنه. مثلاً اینکه یک قدرتی خودش داره ولی نمیشه اونو کاستمایز کرد برای خودمون.
راستی جوابت: یک سری به سایت زیرین پال برای شروع بزن. قسمت آزمایشگاه.
----------
سایت من:
http://www.sadooghi.co.cc/

----------

